# intro post



## cylon (Aug 16, 2011)

hi everyone newbie here, i live in southern greece i took early retirement in the uk. i have been here for six years now. wish i had found this place back then  i am scottish by birth, i hope to get to know you better in time. thank you for letting me join up


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

hi Cylon, welcome to the forum  Southern Greece is lovely... I lived there for a few years, now living in Thrace


----------

